# Excel 2016 Power Query "Conditional Column" missing from Edit Query ribbon



## KimC2504 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi, 
I have just upgraded to Excel 2016 (64bit version) and the conditional column feature is missing from the Query Editor/Add Column/General ribbon. I only have Add Custom Column, Add Index Colum and Duplicate Column. 
 Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## pjmorris (Sep 27, 2018)

I found it in 'General' group on the 'Add Column' tab, above the 'Index' and 'Duplicate' column buttons.

HTH.

Regards

Peter


----------



## KimC2504 (Sep 27, 2018)

Unfortunately it is missing for me Peter.


----------



## pjmorris (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you tried opening a blank workbook (which is what I did), then select new query, blank query.  That is how I identified where it should be.  If its missing then I would suggest a reinstall of the software (though others may have a better idea), if its there then it would suggest its something to do with the data.

Hope you find the answer.

Regards

Peter


----------



## KimC2504 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have tried to open a new query and it is missing. I have opened an 2013 query that had used Conditional Column and instead of opening the conditional column window it opened the "Custom Column" window. My collegue has the same problem. I don't think it is a data problem.


----------

